# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  DIY Touch Probe

## anhcos

Nhận thấy có khá nhiều trò vui từ em Touch Probe, nên bắt tay vào làm ngay một em.

Tổng thể em nó:


Bộ đồ lòng đây:


Em có tới 6 cái ti nhé:


Ngoài việc cơ bản là lấy mốc trên phôi, thì còn dùng để tạo nhanh tương đối một bề mặt nào đó, kết hợp với trục A thì còn hay nữa...  :Big Grin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-bFusgW-l8

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, buithonamk42, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, im_atntc, Khoa C3, lekimhung, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802, nhatson, solero

----------


## nhatson

em bổ sug bàn vẽ từ machsupport
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...sing_Probe.pdf

b.r

----------

anhcos

----------


## lekimhung

Chỉ em cách khoan cái lỗ lên cục nhựa màu xanh với anh.

----------


## anhcos

> Chỉ em cách khoan cái lỗ lên cục nhựa màu xanh với anh.


Anh kẹp vô mâm cặp, rồi dùng khoan tay thôi, không cần phải chính xác lắm đâu.

----------

lekimhung

----------


## anhxco

> Nhận thấy có khá nhiều trò vui từ em Touch Probe, nên bắt tay vào làm ngay một em.
> 
> Tổng thể em nó:
> 
> 
> Bộ đồ lòng đây:
> 
> 
> Em có tới 6 cái ti nhé:
> ...


phải công nhận bác có hoa tay thật, nhìn qua e tưởng hàng nhà máy.

----------


## lekimhung

Quá        dử

----------


## biết tuốt

con này kết hợp với thay dao tự động nữa là ngon he

----------


## Nam CNC

Ra hình ra dáng rồi đó nhưng độ chính xác sao đây sếp ?

----------


## anhcos

Độ chính xác nhiều khi không phụ thuộc vào kích thước của nó, trong trường hợp lấy tâm của lỗ chẳng hạn. 
Tuy nhiên nếu lấy đường kính lỗ thì lại khác Nam ơi, giờ có bác nào ship cái que nhựa đầu tròn của nó thì hay biết mấy.

Nói chung cái này làm không quá khó, cái khó hơn là ứng dụng kèm theo nó có thuận tiện cho sử dụng hay không thôi.

----------


## vanlam1102

a cho cái cây ren đó dài ra thêm 1 chút có nhạy thêm ko a.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Hay quá, bác anhcos nhanh tay thật.  :Big Grin:  , Tiện thể bác làm luôn cho em một cái. Em đặt hàng nhé...

----------


## lekimhung

Cái que đo anh ra nhà thuốc tây mua cái kim tiêm, kiếm mấy viên bi bằng nhựa trong chuổi đeo tay về đóng lại với nhau.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhxco

> a cho cái cây ren đó dài ra thêm 1 chút có nhạy thêm ko a.


Cái này mình nghĩ phải cho ngắn lại mới tăng độ chĩnh xác chứ nhỉ, quy tắc cánh tay đòn mà.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cái que đo anh ra nhà thuốc tây mua cái kim tiêm, kiếm mấy viên bi bằng nhựa trong chuổi đeo tay về đóng lại với nhau.


Mấy viên bi đó nếu được mạ vàng thì càng tốt nhé

----------


## garynguyen

Em cũng cần một cái, bác nào làm thì comment đi

----------


## anhcos

Mình không có thời gian để làm, bác nào cần thì mình gởi bản vẽ lên hoặc theo bản vẽ của cụ nhatson ở #2 ấy.

----------


## CKD

Độ thẳng và đồng trục là quan trọng nhất ở khâu dò tâm đó bác..
Còn mấy tác vụ chép hình, dò phẳng thì không cần độ chích xác cơ khí cao lắm vẫn hoàn thành nhiệm vụ tốt.

----------


## lekimhung

Em muốn mua 1 cái mâm cập nhỏ nhỏ về làm trục A để diy cái này, cho em hỏi cái mâm bây giờ khoản bảo nhiêu tiện ạ?

----------


## anhcos

> Độ thẳng và đồng trục là quan trọng nhất ở khâu dò tâm đó bác..
> Còn mấy tác vụ chép hình, dò phẳng thì không cần độ chích xác cơ khí cao lắm vẫn hoàn thành nhiệm vụ tốt.


Trong trường hợp lấy tâm của lỗ, mình không cần lắm về độ chính xác của nó, nó sẽ tự bù trừ mà.

Trong lệnh G31 Straight Probe của Mach3 họ ghi thế này:
*10.7.12.3 Example Code*  As a usable example, the code for finding the center and diameter of a circular hole is shown in figure 11.5. For this code to yield accurate results, the probe shank must be wellaligned with the Z-axis, the cross section of the probe tip at its widest point must be very circular, and the probe tip radius (i.e., the radius of the circular cross section) must be known precisely. If the probe tip radius is known only approximately (but the other conditions hold), the location of the hole center will still be accurate, but the hole diameter will not. 




> Em muốn mua 1 cái mâm cập nhỏ nhỏ về làm trục A để diy cái này, cho em hỏi cái mâm bây giờ khoản bảo nhiêu tiện ạ?


Có mâm cặp thì tốt còn không thì dùng thước kẹp vạch dấu trên miếng nhựa vậy, sao cho 3 vị trí này đều nhau là được, tính tam giác đều qua 3 đỉnh, sau đó chốt thước kẹp chết ở số đo đó rồi vạch dấu.

Đang làm chương trình lấy mẫu thử nghiệm, mai mốt đưa vô cái chương trình cam của mình nữa là xài ngon luôn.

----------


## CKD

Không phải ý đó bác...
Cái đường kính của đầu dò thì tự bù trừ vì nó dò 4 phía, kích thước đầu dò sẽ tự triệt tiêu ở các phương +/- của mỗi trục. Nhưng cái tâm của bộ Probe thì phải đúng bác ạ. Cái tâm trên phôi sẽ được xác định bằng vị trí của đầu dò (probe), nhưng nếu cái đầu dò lệch tâm với trục chính (spindle) thì cái tâm dò được nó cũng lệch xo với trục chính luôn ạ.

Vậy nên em mới đặt vấn đề đồng tâm & thẳng trục. Trong một số đầu do em thấy dung sai tuyệt đối đầu dò là 0.005 (hàng bèo nhèo), đó là chưa tính tới độ runout khi lắp vào trục chính đó ạ.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

anhcos muốn dò tâm chuẩn thì chịu khó xoay tay spindle cứ đá phía này rồi xoay 180 độ đá phí đối diện , sau đó xoay 90 độ đá phương vuông góc , sau đó tiếp 180 độ phía đối diện, làm như thế đảm bảo đầu dò dò đúng 1 điểm trên cái đầu ấy thôi, em đảm bảo chuẩn ghê hồn luôn.heheh lí thuyết nó thế.

Em có 2 cái đầu dò như thế nhưng mất tiêu cây kim dò, mà cái kim dò đâu đó trên ebay cả chai mà cũng hiếm có. ( nghe đồn cái đốm đo đỏ là hồng ngoc thiệt giả chằng biết )

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Hê.. hình như e có chủ quyền 1 trong 2 cái đó thì phải..
Hôm nào phải lụm về.. không gia chủ buồn buồn rao bán thì chit.

----------


## ahdvip

em cũng muốn 1 cái đầu đó anh Nam ẹp chai ơi, em kiếm được cái đầu dò  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Đâu, cái đầu dò đâu , có thì anh em mình đổi chác đi, đá đít cha CKD vậy HAHAHAHA.

----------


## anhcos

Phải qua Nam xin sớm mới được, không ku Đức nó lấy mất tiêu...
Hôm trước có bác nào post cái hình về mấy cái đầu dò này, màu hồng, chắc giá cũng k rẻ.

----------


## ahdvip

> Đâu, cái đầu dò đâu , có thì anh em mình đổi chác đi, đá đít cha CKD vậy HAHAHAHA.


cái của anh có phải có cái lỗ ren sẵn để vặn cái kim vào không.

----------


## Nam CNC

ren M4 , ren trong.

----------


## CKD

Mai mốt giao kèo xong là phải lấy hàng ngay... xiềng bạc, ân oán gì tính sau. Giang hồ giờ quá nguy hiểm.. hàng hiếm mà lòi ra là bị tranh cướp.. trở tay không kịp hic hic  :Mad:

----------


## CKD

Another Touch Probe form cnczone.com

----------


## lekimhung

> Another Touch Probe form cnczone.com


Tại sao có 3 cái lò xo nhỉ? Kiểu này có vẻ dể làm hơn của bác anhcos vì không cần khoan 3 cái lổ mà chỉ cần dán keo thôi.

----------


## CKD

Nguyên lý làm việc

----------

ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Cái mẫu của CKD mình đã thấy trên cnczone rồi, nhưng thắc mắc là nếu mấy que màu vàng là nơi tiếp xúc, thì dưới tác dụng trọng lượng của bi thì nó đã tiếp xúc rồi, cần gì tới lò xo. Như vậy bi chắc phải dính chặt vào cái miếng gắn que dò rồi.

Cái lò xo khá là quan trọng, nên thiết kế dùng 3 cái để tăng độ nhạy và giảm sai sót. Mình phải thay qua lại mấy cái lo xo mới chọn được 1 cái. Nếu dùng 1 thì cả 2 đầu lò xo phải có núm định vị, vì nếu nó lệch qua 1 bên thì hay bị kẹt.

Hôm nay mới thử lấy mẫu bề mặt một vùng nhỏ, rất là thích mấy bác ợ. Tí nữa up thêm phần cài đặt với cái video ...

----------


## lekimhung

> Cái mẫu của CKD mình đã thấy trên cnczone rồi, nhưng thắc mắc là nếu mấy que màu vàng là nơi tiếp xúc, thì dưới tác dụng trọng lượng của bi thì nó đã tiếp xúc rồi, cần gì tới lò xo. Như vậy bi chắc phải dính chặt vào cái miếng gắn que dò rồi.
> 
> Cái lò xo khá là quan trọng, nên thiết kế dùng 3 cái để tăng độ nhạy và giảm sai sót. Mình phải thay qua lại mấy cái lo xo mới chọn được 1 cái. Nếu dùng 1 thì cả 2 đầu lò xo phải có núm định vị, vì nếu nó lệch qua 1 bên thì hay bị kẹt.
> 
> Hôm nay mới thử lấy mẫu bề mặt một vùng nhỏ, rất là thích mấy bác ợ. Tí nữa up thêm phần cài đặt với cái video ...


em xem trên link của bác CKD nó nói dán keo anh ơi, mà nếu mình dùng 2 cục nam châm đẩy nhau có ngon hơn lò xo hông ta?

----------


## anhcos

> em xem trên link của bác CKD nó nói dán keo anh ơi, mà nếu mình dùng 2 cục nam châm đẩy nhau có ngon hơn lò xo hông ta?


Anh không chắc lắm, nhưng lấy lò xo trong ổ cứng rất mạnh, em thử trước đi, được thì anh theo.

----------


## CKD

Mời tìm xem giá cái đầu dò.. china đã trên 1.5 củ

----------


## lekimhung

> Anh không chắc lắm, nhưng lấy lò xo trong ổ cứng rất mạnh, em thử trước đi, được thì anh theo.


Em định hy sinh 2 cut nam châm trong cái loa anh ơi, loại đen đen tròn tròn ạ.

----------


## katerman

> Anh không chắc lắm, nhưng lấy lò xo trong ổ cứng rất mạnh, em thử trước đi, được thì anh theo.


trong ổ cứng chỉ có nam châm, đâu thấy cái lò xo nào đâu anh

----------

anhcos

----------


## lekimhung

> trong ổ cứng chỉ có nam châm, đâu thấy cái lò xo nào đâu anh


Chắc buồn ngủ gõ lộn.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Hôm qua chạy lấy mẫu thử, nhà nghèo tìm hoài không ra cái mẫu nên dùng tạm cái nắp thiếc bị méo. 
Để mai mốt chạy cái mẫu nhỏ xíu với độ phân giải cao xem thế nào.

Sau khi lẫy mẫu xong, mình sẽ có một tập điểm, nói chung là nó y chang như mấy tay địa hình chuyên đo mặt đất vậy. Rồi sau đó phát sinh ra lưới tam giác thể hiện bề mặt.

Tiếp nữa là xuất ra định dạng 3D DXF, không biết các chương trình CAM như ArtCAM hay JDPaint nó hỗ trợ file đầu vào nào thuận tiện và dễ tạo ra vậy các bác.

----------


## anhxco

Em thấy có hướng dẫn dùng piezo làm sensor, ngó bộ cơ khí dễ mần hơn nhiều, mạch thì e k rõ có đưa trực tiếp vào đc không hay là cần thmột mạch Schmitt trigger:

----------

imechavn

----------


## lekimhung

> Hôm qua chạy lấy mẫu thử, nhà nghèo tìm hoài không ra cái mẫu nên dùng tạm cái nắp thiếc bị méo. 
> Để mai mốt chạy cái mẫu nhỏ xíu với độ phân giải cao xem thế nào.
> 
> Sau khi lẫy mẫu xong, mình sẽ có một tập điểm, nói chung là nó y chang như mấy tay địa hình chuyên đo mặt đất vậy. Rồi sau đó phát sinh ra lưới tam giác thể hiện bề mặt.
> 
> Tiếp nữa là xuất ra định dạng 3D DXF, không biết các chương trình CAM như ArtCAM hay JDPaint nó hỗ trợ file đầu vào nào thuận tiện và dễ tạo ra vậy các bác.


Scan với mach3 hả anh?

----------


## lekimhung

Chừng nào lấy mẩu được cái này cho em xin 1 bản.

----------


## anhcos

> Mời tìm xem giá cái đầu dò.. china đã trên 1.5 củ


Em tìm xem cái mũi dò nhựa hình cầu kia họ bán ra sao, được thì mua 1 em.




> Chừng nào lấy mẩu được cái này cho em xin 1 bản.


Lấy thì chắc là được, nhưng cái đầu dò phải nhạy hơn chút mới được. Cái của anh nếu đi xuống mặt phẳng ngang thì tốt, nhưng nếu mặt nó xiên thì nó đi hơi lố một chút.
Cho nên phải dùng 3 lò xo may ra mới ngon được. Scan mấy cái này dùng mach3, còn code thì anh không xài vb vì nó không bảo mật mà chơi .net

----------

lekimhung

----------


## Tuấn

Chết tiệt thật, hôm nay em mới biết cái que dò cho máy hàn có thể dùng con torch probe của cụ được

----------

anhcos, imechavn, ngocanhld2802

----------


## imechavn

> Em thấy có hướng dẫn dùng piezo làm sensor, ngó bộ cơ khí dễ mần hơn nhiều, mạch thì e k rõ có đưa trực tiếp vào đc không hay là cần thmột mạch Schmitt trigger:


Cái này của bác có thể là bản chất của vấn đề, hiện nay trên thị trường có nhiều IC có thể đo và trả về được các góc, gia tốc, dữ liệu trả về là ADC hoặc I2C chính là các giá trị liên quan tới vị trí x,y và cao độ z có thay đổi, qua đó có thể xác định được vị trí cần xác định. Cái này phần cơ khí thì như trên rồi, phần điện các bác có thể thiết kế mạch dùng các chíp pic, avr hoặc arm để lấy tín hiệu và giao tiếp với mach3 hoặc phần mềm cnc nào đó các bác có thể giao tiếp.
ví dụ về một trong các loại đó:
http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-1877-mod...l#.VEsEDyKsUzk
Nếu làm được bác có thể set và khử được các sai số do cơ khí lắp đặt có thể sảy ra.

----------


## lekimhung

> Cái này của bác có thể là bản chất của vấn đề, hiện nay trên thị trường có nhiều IC có thể đo và trả về được các góc, gia tốc, dữ liệu trả về là ADC hoặc I2C chính là các giá trị liên quan tới vị trí x,y và cao độ z có thay đổi, qua đó có thể xác định được vị trí cần xác định. Cái này phần cơ khí thì như trên rồi, phần điện các bác có thể thiết kế mạch dùng các chíp pic, avr hoặc arm để lấy tín hiệu và giao tiếp với mach3 hoặc phần mềm cnc nào đó các bác có thể giao tiếp.
> ví dụ về một trong các loại đó:
> http://banlinhkien.vn/goods-1877-mod...l#.VEsEDyKsUzk
> Nếu làm được bác có thể set và khử được các sai số do cơ khí lắp đặt có thể sảy ra.


Đây là cái loa gốm áp điện mà,giống như thạch anh khi bị biến dạng thì nó sinh ra dòng điện thôi, đâu cần dùng mcu làm chi. Cái này cũng có biên độ giới hạn à, được cái mình có thể khoét cái phíp đồng rồi dán nó lên để so dao là ngon nhất.

----------


## imechavn

Tôi thì nghĩ đơn giản thôi : tín hiệu điện thì có tín hiệu tương tự và tín hiệu số, mấy các mạch BOB các bác hay dùng có thể nhận được tín hiệu nào?

----------


## lekimhung

> Tôi thì nghĩ đơn giản thôi : tín hiệu điện thì có tín hiệu tương tự và tín hiệu số, mấy các mạch BOB các bác hay dùng có thể nhận được tín hiệu nào?


Là sao bác ,em hổng hiểu, còn cái loa gốm thì nó sinh ra điện khi biến dạng, bác mua  cái thiệp nhạc về tháo cái loa ra, đặt lên cái lưỡi, lấy tay uốn lên uốn xuống là nghe mặng mặng à. Còn chế cháo sao cho bob nó biết có tín hiệu thì tuỳ bà con cô bác định đoạt.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Chết tiệt thật, hôm nay em mới biết cái que dò cho máy hàn có thể dùng con torch probe của cụ được


 Cái này có .... mua đuoc không bác?

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái này có .... mua đuoc không bác?


Đừng mua bác, tiền tấn đấy. Hơn nữa nó chỉ điều khiển được 1 trục, bác chế đi, chơi 3 trục cho máu, phần cơ khó nhất khoan mấy cái lỗ bắt viên bi vào tấm nhựa, con máy phay mạch của bác chơi ngon rồi, hàn thiếc mấy cái dây bé tẹo vào viên bi cũng là nghề của bác, còn que nhọn, hộp, nắp linh tinh bác cần em làm cho bác 1 rổ chơi dần.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## imechavn

Nhìn lại chủ đề thấy mình không bị nhầm sang vấn đề loa đài!

----------


## CKD

BOB thông thường không thể đọc ADC hay I2C gì gì đó bác ạ. Các input của nó chỉ phân biệt được mức 1 (on) hoặc mức 0 (off) mà thôi. Vậy mcu không có ý nghĩa gì ở đây mà chỉ làm cho vấn đề thêm phức tạp.

Mấy cái piezo này khi biến dạng nó có sinh ra một dòng điện. Dòng điện này lớn hay nhỏ là do lực cũng như tốc độ tác động, như trong cái quẹt gas điện tử, nó đánh lửa bằng cách đập vào khối piezo, điện áp sinh ra đủ để tạo tia lửa điện đốt gas. Trong ứng dụng của ta, lực tác động phải nhỏ (độ nhạy lớn) nên dòng điện sinh ra cũng nhỏ, chúng ta chỉ cần khuyếch đại tín hiệu này lên là được. Cái này thì chỉ cần dùng opamp & vài linh kiện rẻ tiền là đủ. Không cần tới mức mcu hay kiến thức lập trình gì cả.

Nhưng cái này áp dụng thì không phù hợp lắm.. vì thuần analog nên can nhiễu tác động nhiều, đôi khi làm việc không chính xác.

Piezo thì giờ được ứng dụng rất nhiều như: đầu phun xăng điện tử, đầu in trong máy in phun, motor siêu âm trong ống kính & máy ảnh bla bla
Vài hình ảnh minh hoạ.
- Quẹt gas

----------


## CKD

Hàng công nghiệp thứ dữ cũng như hàng DIY thôi các bác.. được cái nó gia công chế tạo với độ chính xác cao mà thôi.

Mượn vài cái ảnh cho dễ hiểu
Nguyên xi

Vặn từ từ,, rồi cháo nó nhừ như vầy

Bên trong


Trích từ http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb...-probe-246715/

----------

anhcos, imechavn

----------


## CKD

Điên đóm cũng đơn giản






Trích từ http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb...-probe-246715/

----------

lekimhung, ngocanhld2802

----------


## lekimhung

thèm quá đê. chập châp

----------


## CKD

Kỹ thuật mới.. probe quang học



http://wenzelamerica.com/probing/metrology-equipment

----------

anhcos

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đẹp quá, Em cũng muốn có nữa...

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Ứng dụng in 3d để tạo cái này
Touch probe for measuring / digitizing 

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:31927

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Em Post lại ảnh, ko thấy nút edit

----------


## Nam CNC

em có 2 cái .... giờ mới biết nó quý như vậy, vứt xó cả năm hehehehe.

----------


## CKD

> em có 2 cái .... giờ mới biết nó quý như vậy, vứt xó cả năm hehehehe.


Của tiểu đệ gởi 1 cái đóa nhá.. hứng hứng rao bán già giận đóa. Cái kim dò không đã trên 1.5tr đại ca, cái đầu đỏ đỏ 4mm nó kêu là rubi. Chắc phải chế cái kim dò thôi.

----------


## Lenamhai

Cũng đang sở hữu một em Point Master dùng pin nhưng không biết chỗ nào bán loại pin LR1 này, Pin được đặt trong cán đầu dò nên cán có đường kính 8mm không gá vào spin 1,5kv được
Lúc mua cái kim bị gãy nên phải làm kim khác rồi balance cho đồng tâm





Diy một cái khác với cán 6mm để dùng kết hợp với Mach3 nhưng vì lò xo hơi cưng nên không được nhạy lắm

Ae ai biết chỗ bán pin LR1 chỉ mình với

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

buổi trưa em định lấy nhưng không dám sờ vì sợ kim mình cong không gá được hehehe , hi vọng anh không mua mắc hơn 300K , Chị Thanh hét giá trên thiên đường không à. 


---Báo anh em biết luôn vẫn còn vài em , nhưng giá cả tuỳ theo cái mặt mẹt người đi mua , nhưng cái cán bé này thì chỉ có 1 cây , bãi quận 8 sài gòn ( cho anh em ở xa tức chơi )

----------

diy1102

----------


## Lenamhai

hehe vậy là anh may mắn rồi. mấy cây lớn thì nhiều nhưng toàn cán thứ dữ không à.
Cây này về mở ra còn đẹp lắm Nam ơi. gắn cây kim vào thấy khác hén
Nhưng không có pin là thua, pin gì bé tẹo đường kính khoảng 5mm chắc loại pin bọn nhật hay chơi trong đèn phao để câu đêm quá

----------


## Tuanlm

Bạn cho mình kích thước pin và điện áp, xem thử có chế đc ko? Nếu ko thì cho mình quy cách, mình thử nhờ người mua giúp.

----------


## anhcos

> 


Bác làm đẹp thế nhỉ, còn con Point Master kia dùng pin để xuất xung ra hay sao thế bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái đầu dò này nó dạng độc lập anh ơi, khi bị tác động , lệch khỏi vị trí cân bằng đèn nó sáng lên thôi anh, chứ nó khó có xuất xung đâu.

----------


## Lenamhai

thì thế mới phải DIY cái khác đó Nam

----------


## anhxco

> buổi trưa em định lấy nhưng không dám sờ vì sợ kim mình cong không gá được hehehe , hi vọng anh không mua mắc hơn 300K , Chị Thanh hét giá trên thiên đường không à. 
> 
> 
> ---Báo anh em biết luôn vẫn còn vài em , nhưng giá cả tuỳ theo cái mặt mẹt người đi mua , nhưng cái cán bé này thì chỉ có 1 cây , bãi quận 8 sài gòn ( cho anh em ở xa tức chơi )


A Nam ngắm gắm kiếm cho e cái nhỏ nhỏ xib xin a nha.

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi, mấy cái này em yêu khoa học thì tui mua chứ mua giúp hay buôn bán thì không chơi , vì anh có hiểu biết gì đâu mà mua , mua lầm tốn tiền lắm à . Cứ như vậy nè , tầm 300K 1 em , mua mù dám không ? mà nói trước , cây kim là anh Huy làm thêm gắn vào đó nhé , chứ nó không có kim đâu , gãy hết rồi.

----------


## anhxco

> thôi đi, mấy cái này em yêu khoa học thì tui mua chứ mua giúp hay buôn bán thì không chơi , vì anh có hiểu biết gì đâu mà mua , mua lầm tốn tiền lắm à . Cứ như vậy nè , tầm 300K 1 em , mua mù dám không ? mà nói trước , cây kim là anh Huy làm thêm gắn vào đó nhé , chứ nó không có kim đâu , gãy hết rồi.


Dạ, thì e yêu khoa học mà anh, em mần toàn em yêu khoa học hết chứ có mần.. ăn gì đâu à!

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Thực sự là bỏ lỡ viw hội rồi. Sau khi bác anhcos từ chối không nhận làm giúp, em tạm thời gác lại ý tưởng, nên không dám click vào chủ đề nữa. Hôm nay can đảm lắm mới dám vào thấy toàn hang độc chiêu. Các bác ở trong Nam sướng thật, cần gì là có nấy. Bây giờ có bác nào tìm thấy cái cũ mà chưa muốn dùng để lại cho em để em ngồi ngâm kíu. Mong các bác để ý đến em giùm ah

----------


## Lenamhai

> Bạn cho mình kích thước pin và điện áp, xem thử có chế đc ko? Nếu ko thì cho mình quy cách, mình thử nhờ người mua giúp.


Đường kính pin khoảng 5mm dài 15-18mm điện áp 1.2v. Mình nghĩ là loại chuyên dùng cho phao câu cá nó nhỏ như chiếc đũa. Còn loại pin remote xe hơi nó to và điện áp 12v không dùng được

----------


## Lenamhai

Đây là loại pin đang cần tìm 
Interstate-Batteries-BR435-LITHIUM-Battery

----------


## CKD

1.2V thì là loại Ni-CD hoặc Ni-MH rồi. Mà 2 thằng này là loại pin xạc.

----------


## Lenamhai

Có bác nào ở hà nộii gần phố đội cấn giúp mình ra cửa hàng 343 chuyen bán đồ câu mua giúp với pin panasonic BR425/2B

----------


## Lenamhai

Pin này 3 v chứ không phai 1v2 Ckd ơi

----------


## Tuấn

Pin phao đèn câu cá thì rẻ lắm ợ, bán theo vỉ, của hàng đồ câu nào cũng có he he  :Smile:

----------


## Lenamhai

Diy touch probe và test hoàn thiện

----------

anhcos, Mr.L, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

1 giải pháp probe bằng piezo
http://www.intricad.com/touchprobe/i...efeelforit.pdf

----------


## nhatson

http://www.digikey.com/en/articles/t...ration-sensors

----------


## imechavn

Cái đầu con máy này tháo ra liệu có làm dụng cụ đo kiểm độc lập được không nhỉ các bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc được đó , tháo ra bán rẻ cho tui đi, nghiên cứu xong báo cáo lại cho hen.

----------


## anhcos

Mình làm theo loại này nó là tiếp điểm thường đóng, giờ muốn chuyển nó thành thường mở thì có cách nào đơn giản không mấy bác?

----------


## imechavn

Hình ảnh đầu đo khi tháo riêng ra, các bác chiêm ngưỡng:

----------

anhcos

----------


## lekimhung

> Mình làm theo loại này nó là tiếp điểm thường đóng, giờ muốn chuyển nó thành thường mở thì có cách nào đơn giản không mấy bác?


Làm tiếp điểm thường đóng an toàn hơn anh ơi, có thể check ngay lúc cấp điện được, mấy cái công tắc em toàn làm theo thường đóng, nếu anh làm thường mở thì khi có bụi lọt vào hay lâu ngày nó bị oxy hoá thì không dẫn điện được thì hậu quả khó lường lắm.

----------

anhcos

----------


## thangnm

Vẫn còn hả bác Dương ơi,lúc nào chán bán cho em chơi,em chán bán lại cho bác Nam nhé hehe.

----------


## imechavn

Đang lắp vào con máy cnc ở nhà để chạy kiểm tra luôn, bác nào ôm luôn cả bộ thì ôm nhé!

----------


## imechavn

Con MIP RENISHAW dùng tiếm điểm thường đóng, đấu kiểu cảm biến giới hạn cho cnc lại phải qua một con relay trung gian.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Đầu dò của nó có điều khiển quay được không bác, nối trực tiếp vào bob không được hay sao mà bác dùng thêm relay vậy?

----------


## imechavn

Cái này không điều khiển quay được, phải quay bằng tay, tôi không nối trực tiếp vào mạch được bởi tiếp điểm của nó là thường đóng, mạch BOB dùng của SUDA.

----------


## imechavn

Video quá trình đo dùng đầu đo lắp trên máy cnc tự chế, đo khá ổn:

----------

CKD

----------


## anhcos

Video bị set private rồi bác Dương ơi, không xem được.

----------

imechavn

----------


## buithonamk42

Anhcos cho mình hỏi chút, nếu chế được cái đầu do như của bạn thì kết nối với Mach 3 có khó không? và khi kết nối với mach 3 rồi thì mình dò bằng tay hay bằng tự động, ý mình muốn hỏi là khi di chuyển bằng tay mà đầu dò chạm vật thì máy có dừng lại không?

----------


## anhcos

Cái này mình xài với mach3 và tùy theo cài đặt. Nếu đặt tín hiệu là Litmit switch thì nó dừng nay khi chạm cho dù bạn dùng lệnh gì nữa hay di chuyển bằng tay.
Còn nếu đặt tín hiệu là probe thì bạn phải dùng lệnh G31 nó mới dừng được.

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## buithonamk42

Vậy rất hay, mình vừa chế xong cái máy, khi phay thấy rất khó xác định tâm cũng như lấy chuẩn. Mình sẽ làm một cái mới được, ah cho mình hỏi với mình không mở được cái biểu tượng Jog lên, mặc dù bấm Ctrl + Alt + J, Anhcos hay anh em nào biết chỉ mình với (Xin lỗi anh em vì hỏi hơi loãng chủ đề)

----------


## diy1102

Các bác DIY được nó rồi tiện thể các bác làm bài hướng dẫn cách sử dụng nó cho dân amater bọn em học với ạ.

----------


## anhcos

> Các bác DIY được nó rồi tiện thể các bác làm bài hướng dẫn cách sử dụng nó cho dân amater bọn em học với ạ.


Bác vào help của mach3 xem lệnh g31 dùng với đầu dò, nó có đoạn code đó, bác tìm hiểu là dc. Mình chỉ dùng để dò tâm lỗ với tâm hình trụ thôi. Các tính năng khác của nó chưa có thời gian để ngâm cứu được bác ơi.

----------

diy1102

----------


## Gamo

> Hôm qua chạy lấy mẫu thử, nhà nghèo tìm hoài không ra cái mẫu nên dùng tạm cái nắp thiếc bị méo. 
> Để mai mốt chạy cái mẫu nhỏ xíu với độ phân giải cao xem thế nào.
> 
> Sau khi lẫy mẫu xong, mình sẽ có một tập điểm, nói chung là nó y chang như mấy tay địa hình chuyên đo mặt đất vậy. Rồi sau đó phát sinh ra lưới tam giác thể hiện bề mặt.
> 
> Tiếp nữa là xuất ra định dạng 3D DXF, không biết các chương trình CAM như ArtCAM hay JDPaint nó hỗ trợ file đầu vào nào thuận tiện và dễ tạo ra vậy các bác.


Cái ni kết quả ra sao vậy ông anh? Đẹp ko?

----------


## anhcos

> Cái ni kết quả ra sao vậy ông anh? Đẹp ko?


Không có cái mẫu 3D nào ra hồn cả, với lại phải cải tiến lại độ nhạy của nó. Mình dùng 3 qua nhôm là tiếp điểm, sau một thời gian nó tiếp xúc không tốt với bi. 

Lấy được tập điểm rồi thì dựng lên bề mặt giống như bên địa hình họ hay dùng. Để đợt này phay cái bề mặt 3D nào đó lấy làm mẫu vậy.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

dùng pezio thay cho tiếp điểm cơ khí

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng nghĩ tới dùng piezo để làm touch probe nhưng vấn đề kẹt với dùng piezo là đụng nó 1 phát, nó phát ra 1 xung rồi không phát nữa. Nếu vì lý do gì mà ko đo kịp xung đó là đầu dò lại đi tiếp => tèo...

----------


## Gamo

> Không có cái mẫu 3D nào ra hồn cả, với lại phải cải tiến lại độ nhạy của nó. Mình dùng 3 qua nhôm là tiếp điểm, sau một thời gian nó tiếp xúc không tốt với bi. 
> 
> Lấy được tập điểm rồi thì dựng lên bề mặt giống như bên địa hình họ hay dùng. Để đợt này phay cái bề mặt 3D nào đó lấy làm mẫu vậy.


Hehe, nhìn nó đụng như trâu húc. Chắc là do ông anh chơi lò xo cứng quá chứ gì

----------


## anhcos

> Hehe, nhìn nó đụng như trâu húc. Chắc là do ông anh chơi lò xo cứng quá chứ gì


Do xài driver dỏm nên nó đi chậm nữa chứ, video trên đã được tua nhanh 2 lần rồi kụ.
Xem video của họ đầu dò còn chạy nhanh hơn nhiều.

----------


## nhatson

công nghệ này máy của hãng roland có sử dụng ah



The touch probe sensor is a solid needle attached to a Pizeo tranducer. The Pizeo vibrates the needle at high frquency. The vibrations are stopped when the needle touches something and the sensor triggers the machine to stop and record it's X,Y,Z position

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, có lý ta, anh anhcos làm 1 con đi anh  :Smile: )

----------


## Tuấn

> Không có cái mẫu 3D nào ra hồn cả, với lại phải cải tiến lại độ nhạy của nó. Mình dùng 3 qua nhôm là tiếp điểm, sau một thời gian nó tiếp xúc không tốt với bi. 
> 
> Lấy được tập điểm rồi thì dựng lên bề mặt giống như bên địa hình họ hay dùng. Để đợt này phay cái bề mặt 3D nào đó lấy làm mẫu vậy.


Cho em hỏi ngu ngu tí, 3 cái que ấy nó có thông mạch với nhau không hả bác ? bác dùng que nhôm không được thì dùng wolfram thay thế có được không ạ ?

----------


## anhcos

3 que đó không thông nhau, cho nên phải dùng nhựa là thế. Mình dùng nhôm nên một thời gian nó tiếp xúc rất kém. Dùng inox hay cu là ngon nhất.

----------


## Tuấn

Que wolfram thì khi tiếp điểm rời nhau nó chịu được tia lửa ( nếu có  :Smile:  ) em thấy bảo điện trở nó lớn, chả biết đúng không, loại này phi tròn 3,4 trở xuống thì sẵn ợ, còn loại có pha Molybden để chống gỉ thì chỉ là inox mác từ 316 trở lên thôi, bác cần loại pha tỷ lện Ni cao hay Titan cũng có ợ

----------


## anhcos

Con này đẹp quá, nhưng Bt40 nên chưa xài được.





Tài liệu của nó đây mấy bác:
www.lyndexnikken.com/cp/303A/E111.pdf
Độ chính xác khi sản xuất là +/- 2 micro, nghe mà khiếp quá.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhìn sướng mắt thế, để cho em 1 cái đi  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Con này đẹp quá, nhưng Bt40 nên chưa xài được.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tài liệu của nó đây mấy bác:
> www.lyndexnikken.com/cp/303A/E111.pdf
> Độ chính xác khi sản xuất là +/- 2 micro, nghe mà khiếp quá.


Con này tháo cái đầu ra được thì phải. E mê mỗi cái que.
Cục bự phía sau hình như chỉ có pin & cái buzzer thôi.

----------


## quangvu

chúc các bác một ngày vui vẻ

----------

